# Gall bladder issues



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, I just posted in the physical fitness thread but I wanted to do this in its own thread. I think it will be more fitting that way.

Yesterday my dad and I left early in the morning to drive to Kittaning (over an hour northeast) to look at (and eventually buy) a post hole driver that a buddy of ours (dad and I work together) from work was selling. On the way we stopped at Eat N Park at Pittsburgh Mills Mall for breakfast, where I had an unusually high fat breakfast. I had bacon, a half slice of french toast with syrup (dear god it was good!!) and some cheesy scrambled eggs, all with a buttered biscuit and a bunch of black coffee with sweet n low.

Later in the day I felt like someone had their fist pressed hard up under my ribs on the right hand side. Not a punch, just a hard press. I napped all evening, leaving the wife to keep the baby occupied. I was a touch nausious and just overall felt like crap. Couldn't get comfy, rolled around on the couch-I was a big baby. Tonight my folks took us out to eat, I ate a bit more high fat stuff, and the same thing happened. My wife, who has a diagnosed gallbladder problem, said it was my gallbladder. So I looked it up online and I think she's right. I have many risk factors-low good cholesterol, rapid weight loss, etc, so like I said, I think she's right. I'm going to watch my diet and if it flares again I'll go see the doctor. I may go anyway. 

Sorry about the ramble-I just had to vent. Has anyopne ever had gallbladder trouble? If so, what was done about it? What were your symptoms? Did they remove your gall bladder? If not, how do you prevent flare ups?

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Not me. But I do recommend you eat a slightly better diet. Less fat. There's lots of lower fat stuff that tasted real good.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I typically do eat real low fat foods. The wife thinks this slip caused the flare up.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I work with someone who has been nursing her gallbladder for at least 10 years. She is bound and determined not to have that sucker out until she absolutely has to.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow. I've been fine for a couple days now, but if it came down to it I'd get it out as soon as I need to. Better now than after TSHTF.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I wouldn't shrug it off. I'd definitely go see a doctor about it. Good luck!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I haven't been online this week because I was in the hospital. I had another gall bladder problem Sunday night and when the nausea went away this sharp pain moved in. Went to the doctor, he scheduled an ultrasound and bloodwork, and later Tuesday called me back into the office to say I was to go right to the hospital. I was full of stones. So I had it done lapriscopically (if that's spelled right) and after the surgery I was informed that besides being full of stones my gall bladder had gone gangrenous. If I had tried to tough out the pain i could have been very very sick for a long time or it could have even killed me. I guess my point in sharing this is just if you think something's wrong, have it checked out. I think most of us on this board thing society is going to slide backwards within our lifetime, and it's better this stuff happen now rather than if we are living in the 1860's again.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to have you back here again! Hope that things will go better for you - don't need to leave your wife alone with a young child!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

My wife had the same operation in the first trimester of her pregnancy. There was a high risk of losing the kid.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Jeez, Dean. Did everything work out ok? As for leaving the wife home with the kid-my folks are a half mile up the road and her dad came back from hunting up North when I went into the hospital. It was hard for her, but not as hard as it would have been if the family wasn't around. 

Thanks to all for the well wishes. I feel fine now, just a little bit of a sore belly. They gave me meds to keep everything in check.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome back Jason. Hope you're feeling like yourself real soon.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

A friend of mine used to have issues with her gallbladder and it was brought on by eating particularly high fat foods. While she was contemplating having it removed, a naturopath suggested she drink fresh lemon juice in the morning as the acidity in the lemons helped to break down gallstones. By regulating her diet and eating well, she hasn't had any problems since.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's good to hear, but it wouldn't have worked for me. Mine went necrotic-it died. Or at least some of it did. I'm glad it was caught because it hurt, but not bad enough for me to think it was as messed up as it was. Could have easily spiraled into something much worse.


----------



## roaringaslan (Mar 4, 2010)

*me too*

I had mine out in 2005, the stones had caused my liver to go toxic the doctors said (blocked bile tubes or something). I had to remain in the hospital for 5 days! Though the surgery itself isn't that serious, they had to be sure that my liver was okay. I think that we can all try to prevent these things by living healthy, but if you are at the point where it is causing you pain...you need to get in to a doctor. Like a ruptured appendix...this condition can kill you.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I had some issues with my gallbladder earlier this year and I found this website and followed their protocol. I hate beets, but it relieved me of the pain quickly.

Gall Bladder Disorder Diet:

Smaller gallstones can usually be cleared through dietetic cure. In cases of acute gall-bladder inflammation, the patient should fast for two or three days until the acute condition is cleared. Nothing but water should be taken during this period. After the fast, the patient should take fruit and vegetable juices for a few days. Carrots, beets, grapefruit, pears, lemons or grapes may be taken in the form of juice.

Thereafter, the patient should adopt a well balanced diet, with emphasis on raw and cooked vegetables, fruit and vegetable juices, and a moderate amount of fruits and seeds. Yoghurt, cottage cheese, and a tablespoon of olive oil twice a day should also be included in the diet.

The patient should avoid meat, eggs, animal fats, processed and denatured foods, fried and greasy foods, refined carbohydrates, alcohol, products made With sugar and coffee, as well as spices, condiments, and pickles. The patient should eat frequent small meals rather than three large meals.

You might want to go to this website and read up on the gallbladder and how you might avoid a gallbladder attack next time. It helped me alot.

Gall Bladder Treatment, GallBladder Diet, Gall Bladder Symptoms


----------

